# Game 80: Official Nuggets @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 4/16. 6:30 CT



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*








































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming​
*BENCH​*





























Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James








































PG: Andre Miller
SG: DerMarr Johnson
SF:Carmelo Anthony
PF: Kenyon Martin
C: Marcus Camby​
*BENCH​*






































Earl Boykins 
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell
 Wesley Person
Eduardo Najera​


Well, well, well...finally the Thuggets come in to town, about damn time.


Anyway, with the this being the BIGGEST game of the season, there is no reason why the Rockets shouldn't come out firing. Except them to do that, and stay at that level all game long.

The Nuggets are riding a 10 game win streak and are peaking at the right time..around playoff time. The Nuggets played last night, and since they like to run, those legs could be a little worn down. Also, if you young Rocket fans don't remember, Nuggets coach George Karl used to have our number in the early 90s when he was Seattle's coach. So I wonder what kind of defense Karl will use against Yao...seeing as he can run that illegal D that he used back then.

The Rockets need to get Yao involved early, because I SERIOUSLY doubt the Nuggets double Yao like they did last time (resulted in 45 pts by McGrady)...so expect alot of single coverage on Yao. The role players need to make their shots, because a cold spell against the Nuggets could be trouble. Remember people, these Nuggets play little to no Defense whatsoever.

I say the Rockets win a close game, pretty much ending the Nuggets hopes of the #5 and #6 seeds.

Rockets 113
Nuggets 106


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

As a Rockets fan, of course I like Rockets win tonight. but if Rockets win tonight, they will take #5 spot, Kings will lose to Suns. If Nuggets win tonight, then they will take #5 spot, Rockets can still be #6 because they hold tiebreak against Kings and Kings need play Suns one more time after tonight.

Everyone wants #6. :biggrin:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

If we loose tonight we will end up being 7th seed by the end of the season. But im really excited to see the rockets crush the nuggets, ending their 10 game winning streak.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> If we loose tonight we will end up being 7th seed by the end of the season. But im really excited to see the rockets crush the nuggets, ending their 10 game winning streak.


We won't be #7 if Kings lose both games to Suns, which is highly likely to happen.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

we're gonna win


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm watching yahoo scoreboard, why Rockets have been called so many PFs? It's 8 PF Rockets : 2 Den now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

McGrady just nailed the last two jumpers, up 61-51 now. I just turned to it, forgot that ESPN was televising this game.

Damn, McGrady from beyond! 64-52 Rockets.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So Clarence Weatherspoon's a starter? I know it's because of injuries, but about how many minutes does he get a night? I never imagined that he'd be starting again in his NBA career.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Great turnaround by Rockets, were down 14 in a terrible 1st; now up 16 in the 3rd. The key is to maintain this. Still LONG time left, do not lose focus like we have done so much. Close them out!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

yao never gets the ball


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

McGrady is down...I don't know wtf happened...but he fell to the ground like he was hit in the stomach and lost wind he had 20 years ago...lets hope he just took a shot in the stomach....better that than the hip again.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man what a blow I remember against the Hornets he went down i thought he broke his leg at first he is a warrior he will be ok.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, isn't that weird don't you think they'd have a camera that showed what happened?

OOH.. nice steal and assist by David Wesley, Yao Ming with the slam. 75-63 Rockets.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

If we play you guys I like our chances in 6 over you guys. Anyone wanna wager ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That's a good point sherwin, I don't understand it, you have a tremendous talent in the post use him. No one wants to see David Wesley drive to the hoop in the halfcourt when Yao is right there.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am hearing all the Rockets fans think you can take the Mavs I wanna hear what you guys think?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Rockets fans are worried about this game first.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah but I think yall catch sacramento for teh 5th seed.Which we will really end up with the 3rd with a better record but since the Spurs won the division we are stuck with the 4th seed. But we are a better road team then home which is better.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

nobody wants the 5th seed.

and our cheerleaders are BUSTED.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs have the best dancers!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You wanna debate anything with me?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

yalls Offense is great if yall rain down 3's we could be in trouble.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

this game doesnt surprise me not one bit.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

and you know it we took you in basketball and Football. So what about baseball, But we tear you up in wrestling.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Im wanting to talk to Rockets fan and see what they think about a potential playoff matchup. And no im not flaming! what are you gonna do turn me intop the Moderator ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

But hey man i dont Hate UT I hate Osu more than Ut I will actually pull for Ut, just as long as they arnt playing my Sooners.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I love how the rockets can completely demolish the hottest team in the NBA by 28pts. Not only that but at a point we were down by 14. Go Rockets! :clap:


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

mavs fans don't need to come over here talking **** about fan support on a board, because no other sports team (not just nba) has an equivalent to clutchfans and their 16,000+ members. that's why other rockets boards don't have as much activity as some.

*please don't mask curse*


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Why are you in this thread? Go away.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*ROCKKKETTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSS!!*


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mavsmania41 said:


> *deleted*


look at how many posts you have in this thread. are any of them about the game?

stop.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Huge game for both teams, fighting for 6th seed. Rockets win a big one by 28.

My notes:

*Rockets: *
56 bench points. (48% of total points)
3pt shooting: 15/24 (62.5%)
T-Mac: 10/21 FG; 6/7 3PT; 32PTS; 8 assists


*Denver: *
21 bench points (24.1% of total pts)


*Player of the Game:* Dikembe Mutombo- In 22 mins: 12 rebounds 11pts 3blocks

Honorable Mention: Mike James, off the bench 30mins 9/12 FG; 3/4 3PT; 6 assists; 5 rebounds

*Play of the game:* Yao Ming fell down in the paint on defense. He stuck his hand out and stole the ball, while sitting down.. passed it down to Barry who passed it to T-Mac who finished with a monster dunk.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Huge game for both teams, fighting for 6th seed. Rockets win a big one by 28.


Rockets will be #5 after Kings lose to Suns tonight.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Because of not having Camby and then all of the foul trouble with the bigs, Denver tried to collapse the middle and Houston just kept hitting threes.

Denver's bench didn't show up, actually, it only looked like a couple of Nuggets showed up at all.

My hats off to the Rockets for this one. Hopefully Karl can use this for motivation.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great win good news to, looks like we wont have to play spurs and will play seatle in the first round, im in vancouver right now so i didnt get to see todays gm how did we do other then win :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Denver showed up for the first 18 minutes. Then they bailed.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hello. Casual Fan Here:

I stopped by to offer a couple of comments. I don't get to watch many Rocket games, but ...

* Looks like Van Gundy has them in Playoff Mode

* I can DEFINITELY see the development of Yao, and the stamina has improved. They didn't need to play him in the 4th, but based on what I saw, for the first time I actually think that he could have put forth the same effort he had in the first 3 quarters. The last time I saw a game, I didn't get that feeling about Yao. He seems much more aggressive, his reactions are much quicker. AND, HE DUNKS without hesitating now. Yao seems to be having fun, and doing it WITH his teammates. (I guess winning has that affect on you.)

* Good game, albeit without a complete Nugget team; the Rockets look ready.

* Good luck in the Playoffs. Looks like you might fool a lot of people.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Crap. I think we're gonna finish 5th.

SAC playing PHX right now, without Peja. After this they play Utah and Phoenix again.

SAC loses tonight, we tie and have the breaker so we get 5th. If we beat Seattle and LAC, we go 2-0. They go 1-1. Advantage Houston. If they lose tonight, 5th is basically locked up for us. 

Not good!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

perople need to stop over reacting to my post im just saying it plain and simple lets talk playoffs thats all I wanted to do with some active rockets fan but i guess you dont wanna talk.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

But I did cross the line about your houston Teams *edit*  I apologize for everything I said the post got delated *edit* But good win for the Rockets , yall took it to teh #1 team on the power rankings.

Please stick to the topic of the thread, cpaw


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*edit* Please don't flame back, cpaw


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> perople need to stop over reacting to my post im just saying it plain and simple lets talk playoffs thats all I wanted to do with some active rockets fan but i guess you dont wanna talk.


Actually, your posts were out of line and were deleted for a reason. Please check your PM's


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well if you read my posts and what Im saying I apologize for what I said and I wanna actually talk sports. My mavs are under teh General now no more Nelly and mad scientist Small ball. The mavs are gonna be a tough order come playoff team Houston could be as well but losing Howard for you guys is a blow Weatherspoon or padgett at the 4 hurts.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

If the rockets continue playing the way they are right now.. then I beleive we can beat Dallas. But I still beleive the rockets will end the season in 6th. If I was the rockets Id lose a game if it meant getting 6th place.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> If the rockets continue playing the way they are right now.. then I beleive we can beat Dallas. But I still beleive the rockets will end the season in 6th. If I was the rockets Id lose a game if it meant getting 6th place.


 I wouldn't go that far, but I'd strongly prefer the Sonics. I don't want to come off as an arrogant Mavericks fan, but I think you have a better chance against the Sonics because a) we have a strong perimeter defender in Howard who can really deter Mcgrady, and b) I don't know if you have enough beyond your dynamic duo to keep up wiht us. The Sonics are also slipping a bit, Rashard is dinged up, and Radmanovic is still injured too.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I apologize to you guys time after time i guess writing isnt good enough i guess I could fly to the moon and and say im sorry so the whole entire world can hear it. Anywaays i asked if any of you guys wanna talk about the potential matchup. And i was with my first couple of posts talking about the game. then when you got all rude toward me I took up for myself. and cpaw i did exactly this with the Kings fan talked aboutthe playoffs I took the same approach but the Kings fan were cool about us talking playoffs in the game thread you can ask Theo. But anyways sorry guys and keep it real good luck to you come playoffs.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree with Dre, the chance of the rockets beating Dallas isnt that high but all the rockets really need is confidence to get them excited. Once Tracy is on fire the rockets cant be beat.


On another note. What do you think the rockets can do to get themselves active and focused when the game starts, in almost all of our games we are outnumbered in the first quarter. I think the rockets should start John Barry to pump up Yao and TMAC.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

isnt that the truth yall did get us that game back in jan in Dallas But that was under nelly. I wonder if yall would ever think about this lineup for small ball which would still be good on the defensive end.and then keep Wesley off the bench but i really do like he defense he reminds me of stack a little bit he will post some.

pg- James
sg- Sura
Sf-Tmac
Pf-Weatherspoon
C- Yao


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Is that better ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

All i was saying about your board is why arnt there so many people posting in the game threads on your message board ? Iguess yall dont accept my Apologies.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Take Sura out and put Barry in.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> All i was saying about your board is why arnt there so many people posting in the game threads on your message board ? Iguess yall dont accept my Apologies.


Please stop posting about this and stick to the game. You can't force people to respond to you.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i overslept and missed the game.but when i checked the boxscore,i was kinda amazed.i knew we could beat them--the so-called "hottest" but actually the most overrated team in the league,but i never expected a blowout.i guess if our shooters don't fall ice old,along with our great defense,we don't fear any team! but what's supposed to be our strategy in the next two games? Lose'em on purpose or just try our best to continue the winning streak to keep our confidence? I personally prefer the latter.playing casually to lose the game on purpose is just disgusting!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I did watch the game yall put some people in the stands I like the toyota center the way its built real close to the court. really liked your teams defense tonight anytime you hold a team like denver down the way you did that's a job well done I give credit where it is due.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

one thought tho if yall still had Griffen at the 4 or Cato I think yall would be even better just my thought might not be yalls. Its allways good to have a defensive minded player on the frontline to compliment Yao. Doesnt really need to be a Kg or a Duncin Or a Dirk Nowitzki just needs to some of the dirty Work. Like a haslem is perfect example.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> one thought tho if yall still had Griffen at the 4 or Cato I think yall would be even better just my thought might not be yalls. Its allways good to have a defensive minded player on the frontline to compliment Yao. Doesnt really need to be a Kg or a Duncin Or a Dirk Nowitzki just needs to some of the dirty Work. Like a haslem is perfect example.


we all know it since a century ago.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you seen the free agent market thier might be someone out there that can do that work. are you guys under the cap or over cuz if yall are over all you have is Mid Level exception.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I want to apologize to the Rocket board members for not being here during the game to edit some of mavsmania's comments. Luckily Cpawfan was closely monitoring the game thread and took care of it. 

What worried me about this game was how we stopped going to Yao once our perimeter shots were falling. As we all know this doesn't happen very often, and we are forced to slow it down and make Yao and TMac work for their points. Once the team outside of McGrady starts to get into a roll we tend to totally exclude Yao from the offense. And a TO or two from Yao didn't help matters either. I still thought he played an excellent game for the touches he got and was extremely aggressive on defense and the boards.

But a great win after a horrendous, sluggish start. Props to James and Wesley for hitting their open shots, and McGrady was absolutely stroking it. Wow.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> Have you seen the free agent market thier might be someone out there that can do that work. are you guys under the cap or over cuz if yall are over all you have is Mid Level exception.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159090


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

hey man go read what I am saying about this stuff man you wanna critcize me go look at your guys first before you go pointing fingers.
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159593


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I mean its starts out as a simple question then yall take it real as a diss or something what you think about having to maybe play the MAvs in the 1st round. But I think you have a chance to win a playoff series if you play Seattle. Becasue Tmac and Yao are miss matches for the opponets.Jerome James cant handle Yao. And Ray Allen isnt known to bring the defense. i think they would prolly stick Lewis on him which doesnt play d either. I really do like your chances against the Sonics if you play them. But imn starting to think in all likely hood you will face Dallas. Peja is out for the regular season which makes them in all likelyhood the 6th seed. Ontonights game That was a total team effort. I think the Rockets have really came on since about 2 weeks before the all star break. Correct me if im wrong but havent the Rockets won like the most games since that time ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh and can i say you cant acceppt the fact that i apologize so many times but yet, I still dont get any credit for saying im sorry to you guys. You just pretend I flamed at you guys but I didnt until you start messing with me.Look the only cool is Pasha the great other than him I think you guys wouldnt know an apologie if it bit you in the rear.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, it looks very likely that we will be facing Dallas. Houston needs to win out in order to do so and we only have the Clippers and Sonics left to play. There is alot of pressure on JVG to get out of the first round so he might be thinking about bombing that last game against Seattle (benching all the starters) in order to fall back into the 6th seed. However there is no telling what could happen with the rest of Sacramento and Denver's games and the Rockets might end up falling to 7th and playing the Spurs if they take game #82 off. So expect Houston to go full steam ahead into the playoffs and hopefully meet any challenge presented to them in the first round.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

thaks for the pm Mr Rogers aight we cool everyone else keep it real see you guys come playoff time enjoy the win tonight and have a good last week.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey I respect your thread I am just trying to help fill your thread up so you can have an active board. I will try to stay on the topic of the rocekts game next time. I Understand you guys a little better now so hopefully we can just talk about the games.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't expect JVG to bomb a game. There IS definitely a lot of pressure to go farther than the first round, though. Nobody wants to face Dallas.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Say we lose one of our remaining games (deliberately or not), and both Sacramento and Denver win all the rest of theirs, what would be our position?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Say we lose one of our remaining games (deliberately or not), and both Sacramento and Denver win all the rest of theirs, what would be our position?


In that case...

5. Sacramento 51 - 31
6. Houston 50 - 32
7. Denver 50 - 32

We own the tie breaker against Denver and Sacramento...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Get ready guys, we are playing Dallas.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

So anyone got the torrent for the whole game download?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

this one is in english:
1st half 

2nd half

if it doesn't work,try these two:

in mandarin 

in Cantonese 



maybe this one works too


----------

